

Snowden suspected of bypassing electronic logs - o0-0o
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_NSA_SURVEILLANCE_SNOWDEN?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2013-08-24-09-41-24

======
malandrew
The most important thing to note here is that if Snowden can bypass the logs
to cover his tracks then so can many of the capable people in the NSA that may
want to use those systems for nefarious acts.

A low level analyst using the system as intended probably won't be committing
any serious crimes they can get away with, but there are probably many people
in the NSA smart enough to use these systems for wrongdoing in a way that
effectively covers their tracks.

Compliance departments are a tricky thing. Anyone who has worked in the
compliance area is pretty much fully equipped to evade compliance. Just ask
the Societe Generale Group.

------
jlgaddis
It is ironic that the NSA originally developed SELinux (which has now been in
the mainline kernel for just over a decade), which provides the mandatory
access controls and multilevel security features that, properly implemented,
could have prevented this whole fiasco in the first place.

If only they would have followed their own policies and procedures...

